# WorldMark-Is RCI or Interval best Exchange Co. ??



## dpm0165 (Mar 31, 2011)

We recently purchased a non-travelshare Worldmark Timeshare and am new to timesharing. I am getting conflicting info on excahnges using RCI or Interval International. Most of our travel will be west coast, Mexico, Florida or Hawaii. It seems that RCI has more resorts. Which one would be better for us to be affiliated with??


----------



## LLW (Apr 1, 2011)

dpm0165 said:


> We recently purchased a non-travelshare Worldmark Timeshare and am new to timesharing. I am getting conflicting info on excahnges using RCI or Interval International. Most of our travel will be west coast, Mexico, Florida or Hawaii. It seems that RCI has more resorts. Which one would be better for us to be affiliated with??



This discussion should provide lots of food for thought, and basis for further questions:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12021

The other sticky threads in that Vacation Exchange Info forum should be very helpful also, especially the one on Exchange Basics for WM.


----------

